# BRP turnbuckle set



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Anyone have any pics of this and using it? I am sure it is better than the Z-Bend wire that is stock.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

I use the turnbuckle set....the 2 things I like are:
1. Adjustable
2. Takes out bump steer

I would highly recommend it! I would also recommend a good servo, one that centers! Do not use the cheap 3003!


----------



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Looks like you need to run a smaller servo than the one I have. I am running a standard size one. No biggie. What Servo are you using?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I have a Futaba S-9602 It is great!!!!


----------

